
2020 Ford F-Series Super Duty Debuts New 'Godzilla' 7.3-Liter V8 - ishikawa
https://www.foxnews.com/auto/2020-ford-f-series-super-duty-debuts-new-7-3-liter-v8
======
souprock
I'm guessing that would beat the old Ford Triton V8 5.4 L (330 cu in) SOHC 2V
V8 that is in my E-350 van. Extra power would be great, but it really needs
AWD to avoid just spinning the rear wheels in mud or slush. Assuming AWD,
moving the axles rearward to balance the weight would also help.

It all doesn't matter to me though, unless Ford brings back vehicles for
humans. The only "van" now being sold is entirely missing the rear! It's a
bare chassis, intended for building stuff like ambulances and short buses.

I'm going to have to buy a GMC Savana next time. It's the only 15-passenger
van still on the market, and thus the only vehicle large enough to hold my
family. It's weird and sort of scary to be down to exactly one vehicle choice.

